
Civic Hygiene - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/11/civic-hygiene/
======
Millennium
Pretty much this. The thing about governments is that people have successors,
and so to trust a government with a given power is to trust every successor
that the people currently in it will have, sight unseen. Sometimes this is a
sane thing to do, but not very often.

